# Schwinn Aerocycle



## Val

Hello everyone!
I am new to this site but it has been so informative since im doing research on a Schwinn Aerocycle that I am looking to sell.   From looking at other posts it seems that $10k is about right fir asking price, but any feedback or advice would be greatly appreciated.
I’m having a hard time uploading the pictures right now, but I will get them up here momentarily


----------



## catfish

Photos would be a big help. And then get ready to have your in box flooded with offers.


----------



## Val

Here it is


----------



## Val




----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

You about to be the most popular dude on here.


----------



## Val




----------



## Val

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> You about to be the most popular dude on here.



Haha!
Well, I’m a dudette lol


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

What’s the story on it? Just found it, family heirloom?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

Val said:


> Haha!
> Well, I’m a dudette lol



Haha, sorry.


----------



## ZE52414

I’m sure your inbox is full!


----------



## ZE52414

Welcome to the cabe! Way to come in with a bang!


----------



## Jrodarod

Which state are you located in?


----------



## Rust_Trader

Where do I send payment


----------



## ZE52414

Jrodarod said:


> What state are you located in?



Far far from CA!


----------



## Jrodarod

I was hoping I can ride my bike there...


----------



## Jay81

If I had 10k I would buy it!


----------



## looneymatthew

Val said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to this site but it has been so informative since im doing research on a Schwinn Aerocycle that I am looking to sell.   From looking at other posts it seems that $10k is about right fir asking price, but any feedback or advice would be greatly appreciated.
> I’m having a hard time uploading the pictures right now, but I will get them up here momentarily



Brilliant


----------



## Casper

Wow! Unbelievable opportunity!! Matter of fact ... Just take my money Now!!


----------



## ESTATESELLERS2010

Val said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to this site but it has been so informative since im doing research on a Schwinn Aerocycle that I am looking to sell.   From looking at other posts it seems that $10k is about right fir asking price, but any feedback or advice would be greatly appreciated.
> I’m having a hard time uploading the pictures right now, but I will get them up here momentarily[   I CROWN YOU " PATINA MAMA "


----------



## ESTATESELLERS2010

Val said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to this site but it has been so informative since im doing research on a Schwinn Aerocycle that I am looking to sell.   From looking at other posts it seems that $10k is about right fir asking price, but any feedback or advice would be greatly appreciated.
> I’m having a hard time uploading the pictures right now, but I will get them up here momentarily



I CROWN YOU " PATINA MAMA "


----------



## catfish

How about some photos of the head light and tail light? Are the lenses cracked or broken? Can we also see some photos of inside the tank? And the underside? 

  Thanks,   Catfish


----------



## Freqman1

@ninolecoast was looking for one--step up and swing!


----------



## Freqman1

Except for saddle, stem, and horn it looks correct and complete. GLWTS V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles

Might just be the 1st BMX bike judging by tires

Idea----

 1 week auction here on the cabe....

all interested parties have 1 week to submit highest offers.


----------



## Freqman1

I thought selling price was $10k?


----------



## bobcycles

Freqman1 said:


> I thought selling price was $10k?




well there we have it!


----------



## SJ_BIKER

I dunno...looks like 6000 dollar bike to me...missing pancake seat wheels ....that alone is like 4000.00 in parts


----------



## 2jakes

Val said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to this site but it has been so informative since im doing research on a Schwinn Aerocycle that I am looking to sell.   From looking at other posts it seems that $10k is about right fir asking price, but any feedback or advice would be greatly appreciated.
> I’m having a hard time uploading the pictures right now, but I will get them up here momentarily




Your Aerocycle has the main parts which is good.
Based on the other posts regarding Aerocycles, check and
compare to see if your bike qualifies for $10K.
 In the condition and missing parts, I would bring the price
down a bit.
 I would strongly suggest to leave the bike as is as far as
repainting. A poor job would lower the value.


----------



## Freqman1

SJ_BIKER said:


> I dunno...looks like 6000 dollar bike to me...missing pancake seat wheels ....that alone is like 4000.00 in parts




I think wheels are house painted but correct. Saddle and horn $4k? Where do you shop? If the tank is solid/complete and glass is good I'm seeing about $8500 give or take. V/r Shawn


----------



## Val

Thank you everyone for the awesome advice. 
The bike is located right outside of Philadelphia, PA where I live.  But I’m actually in Los Angeles until Friday.  I can have my friend take closer pics and post them tomorrow.  And if the bike sells before I get home on Friday, he can be available for pickup.
After tons of offers and messages, I’m going say $18,000 due to some sound advice I have received.  And if I don’t get that amount, I will lower it from there.  I’m selling this for my friend (he is going to give me a percentage)....but I’m haven’t told him yet about the amount.  I think his head is going to explode with happiness, lol.


----------



## catfish

Val said:


> Thank you everyone for the awesome advice.
> The bike is located right outside of Philadelphia, PA where I live.  But I’m actually in Los Angeles until Friday.  I can have my friend take closer pics and post them tomorrow.  And if the bike sells before I get home on Friday, he can be available for pickup.
> After tons of offers and messages, I’m going say $18,000 due to some sound advice I have received.  And if I don’t get that amount, I will lower it from there.  I’m selling this for my friend (he is going to give me a percentage)....but I’m haven’t told him yet about the amount.  I think his head is going to explode with happiness, lol.


----------



## Freqman1

...sound advice-$18K?


----------



## birdzgarage

Lol


----------



## THE STIG

$18 k :eek:  you have 3 more ?


----------



## THE STIG

.......Scam alert


----------



## Robertriley

Val said:


> Thank you everyone for the awesome advice.
> The bike is located right outside of Philadelphia, PA where I live.  But I’m actually in Los Angeles until Friday.  I can have my friend take closer pics and post them tomorrow.  And if the bike sells before I get home on Friday, he can be available for pickup.
> After tons of offers and messages, I’m going say $18,000 due to some sound advice I have received.  And if I don’t get that amount, I will lower it from there.  I’m selling this for my friend (he is going to give me a percentage)....but I’m haven’t told him yet about the amount.  I think his head is going to explode with happiness, lol.



It's your bike and you can ask what you like but I have to say the 18 Grand is probably coming from someone who has no interest or no money. Shawn's usually pretty darn accurate on these and I would agree with his $8,500 estimate maybe 10 grand for someone who's desperate to own one.  Is no problem with starting High and working your way down I just wouldn't get your hopes up for the 18 Grand.  Great bike and good luck with the sale.


----------



## TR6SC

PM sent.


----------



## Val

Totally agree.  I figure aim high and take best offer.  Nothing set in stone.  But why not try, right?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kccomet

i love the cabe........ its much better than tv. i called a friend when i saw this listing early. we would both be buyers for this bike for a fair price. i told him have a feeling this will be a hard bike to get bought, there is always so much drama when a bike like this is posted on the net. this is not sour grapes, i didnt call or make an offer, just didnt feel like playing the game. if you asked 10 bike guys in the know, what this bike as it sits is worth you would prob get 10 different amounts, although they would prob be within a 2 or 3 thousand dollar difference. since everyone else wants to chime in what its worth, my uneducated value is 7500 maybe a little more with some better info. that said 20,000 dollars to some people is nothing. good luck with your offers and everthing that goes with it. its looks like a decent one


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

THE STIG said:


> .......Scam alert



I was starting to think this also, selling for a friend, on the other side of the country. It’s way outta my league, but I’d have to drive over with the cash and pick it up in person. Maybe I’m too suspicious.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Is val from Nigeria? If she is then id be really suspicious....


----------



## Freqman1

I'm just curious how you list a bike here for $10k then jack it up to $18k?


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Freqman1 said:


> I think wheels are house painted but correct. Saddle and horn $4k? Where do you shop? If the tank is solid/complete and glass is good I'm seeing about $8500 give or take. V/r Shawn



Im from california...we pay extra for stuff....for some reason or another.....must be the sunny weather?...


----------



## spoker

ill send you a check and my driver will be therewith it and pick up the bike i will add more money,just cash the check in your checking account,greetings from india


----------



## John Gailey

Everybody's bicycle hormones are racing so much that not one person cared to mention that this post is in the wrong forum.  Haha


----------



## Freqman1

John Gailey said:


> Everybody's bicycle hormones are racing so much that not one person cared to mention that this post is in the wrong forum.  Haha



I reported to the mods earlier today and asked them to move it. Just hasn't been done yet. V/r Shawn


----------



## Autocycleplane

Just because Silky Johnson says $18k to make himself feel better about not being able to purchase this fine vintage bicycle doesn’t mean it’s accurate. 

I’m willing to bet real money or parts this bike won’t sell for a dime over $10k. Probably closer to the $8500 Shawn quoted in my worthless opinion.

All that said, it’s a fantastic bike and many of us would love to have it for the right price.


----------



## bikewhorder

Sweet Lord, I don't even like Schwinns but I want this one!


----------



## spoker

i get real similar text messages off graigs list better have some one who is by the bike and can verify its real before someone loses alot if money,for me it didnt feel right from the beginning


----------



## Stevo

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## bikewhorder

Freqman1 said:


> I'm just curious how you list a bike here for $10k then jack it up to $18k?



The first price was just a guesstimate but then someone gave her some sound advice. I think this is legit though, she's not claiming to be an expert so lets cut her some slack.  At least she's offering it for sale and not just teasing us like the last one to pop up on here.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Good thing the person who painted the rims didn't get too paint crazy.  Looks like that was done very recently.


----------



## mike j

I'm glad that I already have one, or else I'd be all over this.


----------



## bikewhorder

It does look like half the front fender has been painted white


----------



## Robertriley

I'm sure that paint will come right off


----------



## THE STIG

Robertriley said:


> I'm sure that paint will come right off




that's nice ,, now they'll raise the price to $20k


----------



## cyclingday

bikewhorder said:


> It does look like half the front fender has been painted white
> 
> Nah, I think that's just a bad lighting effect.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

I agree with Shawn, that's an $8,500 Aerocycle, assuming both the front and rear glass are intact and not broken/cracked.


----------



## mrg

I always thought this was a set price section not a auction, guess I should change the way I list things.


----------



## spoker

i would think if was a real deal bonnie and clyde from mn would have screwed everyone else out of it


----------



## tech549

Val said:


> Haha!
> Well, I’m a dudette lol



ya rusty what are you looking at!!!


----------



## Freqman1

If $10k wasn't the selling price then this post should be deleted. If you want to run an auction go to Ebay @Val . Please read the forum selling rules here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sell-trade-complete-bicycles-rules.103254/


----------



## charnleybob

Day two, the drama goes on...


----------



## Jay81

Freqman1 said:


> If $10k wasn't the selling price then this post should be deleted. If you want to run an auction go to Ebay @Val . Please read the forum selling rules here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sell-trade-complete-bicycles-rules.103254/




This whole post should be deleted regardless, and a new post with whatever the asking price is, should be posted in the complete bikes section. Then the new thread should be locked so she doesn't get 4 pages of comments on it. I've noticed that is now an option when posting or editing, we can now lock/unlock our threads.
My 2 cents.


----------



## jkent

Typical Cabe behavior, Sound advice and all. A decent bike shows up and only 2 people have the interest and means of actual purchase and BAMMMM, 5,000 people chime in with their own evaluation of it. Not one person here on the Cabe has even seen the bike in person but Way over the top values and "sound advice" has been given. My sound advice would be A: Get detailed pictures of the bike. If the bike is real and this is not a scam the present owner should have no problem with this. I mean if I was going to make a potential $10K on something I wouldn't have a problem using up 30 minutes of my time taking pictures of anything the buyer might want pictures of. Something as small as a glass headlight lens missing or damaged could cost the buyer $2,000   B: Get an honest person that is local to get eyes on the bike. If your a serious buyer, pay someone $50-$100 to go check it out. These 3rd party seller options usually don't work out too well. Val was close to a good value on the bike with their own research, until they come on the Cabe and all the sudden the price nearly doubles. Are people really this reckless with their money or just eager to screw over others and make others pay way too much for something they themselves know they can't afford? Usually, a good bike at a decent price would have sold already.  But when you have 50 people throwing numbers all over the place and only 2 people with the actual interest and means of buying it, this is what happens. I thought The Cabe was a community of people that came together to help each other out, not try to screw over each other. So much for friends and family.


----------



## charnleybob

jkent said:


> Typical Cabe behavior, Sound advice and all. A decent bike shows up and only 2 people have the interest and means of actual purchase and BAMMMM, 5,000 people chime in with their own evaluation of it. Not one person here on the Cabe has even seen the bike in person but Way over the top values and "sound advice" has been given. My sound advice would be A: Get detailed pictures of the bike. If the bike is real and this is not a scam the present owner should have no problem with this. I mean if I was going to make a potential $10K on something I wouldn't have a problem using up 30 minutes of my time taking pictures of anything the buyer might want pictures of. Something as small as a glass headlight lens missing or damaged could cost the buyer $2,000   B: Get an honest person that is local to get eyes on the bike. If your a serious buyer, pay someone $50-$100 to go check it out. These 3rd party seller options usually don't work out too well. Val was close to a good value on the bike with their own research, until they come on the Cabe and all the sudden the price nearly doubles. Are people really this reckless with their money or just eager to screw over others and make others pay way too much for something they themselves know they can't afford? Usually, a good bike at a decent price would have sold already.  But when you have 50 people throwing numbers all over the place and only 2 people with the actual interest and means of buying it, this is what happens. I thought The Cabe was a community of people that came together to help each other out, not try to screw over each other. So much for friends and family.





Who says only 2 people have the interest and money to buy this?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

tech549 said:


> ya rusty what are you looking at!!!



Haha, there wasn’t an avatar at the time, lol.


----------



## Euphman06

Easy scenario.... sell it to me for 1k, I can pick it up, not far from you


----------



## catfish

IMDb


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

I don't like people. I'd rather spend the day with dogs. most dogs are way cool. some of the reactions to this post are good examples of why I feel this way.


----------



## Val

Omg I cannot stop laughing.  Your comments are so funny.  
Ok, let’s face it, I know nothing about bikes or this forum.... the Craigslist scam comment, Bonnie and Clyde, then the “bike tease”... just too good.  [emoji23]
So I get it, not worth $18k.  
I’m getting “Clyde” to take pics today since yes, I’m not home, and I will post them...maybe a new Post?
You should save this thread just for the sheer entertainment value.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## THE STIG




----------



## higgens

The last few I seen sell in Cali were restored for 12-16 so I’m guessing original paint should be more


----------



## Freqman1

higgens said:


> The last few I seen sell in Cali were restored for 12-16 so I’m guessing original paint should be more



I've seen _asking_ prices in that range but have never heard of one actually selling for that. I can tell you that I know of four restored bikes that all sold for less than $10k mine included. I stand by my original evaluation with the caveats that everything is good. There are a few original paint Aeros out there that might pull $15k but this ain't one of them. V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent

Val said:


> Omg I cannot stop laughing.  Your comments are so funny.
> Ok, let’s face it, I know nothing about bikes or this forum.... the Craigslist scam comment, Bonnie and Clyde, then the “bike tease”... just too good.  [emoji23]
> So I get it, not worth $18k.
> I’m getting “Clyde” to take pics today since yes, I’m not home, and I will post them...maybe a new Post?
> You should save this thread just for the sheer entertainment value.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The Cabe never lets you down on the entertainment side of a conversation. 
I just want to clear something up. I'm not saying that you are trying to scam anyone. Please accept my apology if it came across that way.
We have seen things like this go in that direction in the past. Anytime you have a second or third party trying to sell something, it throws up red flags and when you're talking about something that is of this value, I hope you can understand why. People usually don't try to fraud others with common everyday items, it's usually rare / hard to find items. People don't counterfeit $1.00. I truly hope you sell your bicycle and get an honest offer on it as well. 
Good luck with your sale.
JKent


----------



## jkent

charnleybob said:


> Who says only 2 people have the interest and money to buy this?



Prove me wrong.
Even better show me the person that valued the bike at $18k and see if he/she is willing to purchase the bike for that price.
Just saying.


----------



## lounging

wait I thought this was a dating site.  hey Val can I take you out?  I like long walks on the beach, sunsets, and looking at the stars.  My favorite color is fuchsia......


----------



## 2jakes

Val said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to this site but it has been so informative since im doing research on a Schwinn Aerocycle that I am looking to sell.




Schwinn Bicycle Company - Wikipedia
1936 Schwinn Aerocycle - Dave's Vintage Bicycles


----------



## abe lugo

My two bits, to whomever seller is AND whomever seller ends up being, use PAYPAL as a sale transaction or IN PERSON with CASH$$. 
None of you know this person nor will the seller know the buyers...

THERE are scammers and Thieves all over.

Don't let it bite you in the a$$ over bicycle.

And don't come back ฿itchin about it here.. like you were not warned.


----------



## spoker

jkent said:


> Prove me wrong.
> Even better show me the person that valued the bike at $18k and see if he/she is willing to purchase the bike for that price.
> Just saying.



thats how the bonnie and clyde operate,they give the person a big number,chases everone away and then when the real buyers are gone they buy at a discount,saw it happeb first hand on a clpper deal i had!


----------



## spoker

i know have someone take it to a bank and see how much the bank will loan on it and youll know what its worth!!!


----------



## 2jakes




----------



## bikecrazy

Any idea how many Aerocyles were built?


----------



## Vintage Paintworx




----------



## spoker

looks like a new one is only about $80.00 bucks


----------



## 2jakes

bikecrazy said:


> Any idea how many Aerocyles were built?




$80 bucks was a lot of money during the Depression of the 1930s.
 Not many were sold.
 I've read that there are about  fifty in existence but this is only guessing.
 I really don't know how many were built.
Soon after, Schwinn replaced the Aerocycle with the more affordable Cycleplane.
I sold my Aero back in the 1990s.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Please send the 18k sound advice guy to my door and I will gladly do the deal...Cash and carry


----------



## Euphman06

Eh.... take off the tank and you got a single speed Varsity


----------



## Antney

BE CAREFUL!!! SEE IT IN PERSON OR HAVE SOMEONE YOU KNOW ACTUALLY TOUCH THIS BIKE! I LOST A $1000 DEPOSIT ON A DEAL LIKE THIS. TO BE FORETOLD IS TO BE FOREWARNED....


----------



## Rust_Trader

markivpedalpusher said:


> Please send the 18k sound advice guy to my door and I will gladly do the deal...Cash and carry
> 
> View attachment 819029






I can send the guy for 10k in cash.... lmk bank closes at 6pm. ​


----------



## creebobby

Looks like Val's bike also has the wrong chainring?


----------



## Freqman1

creebobby said:


> Looks like Val's bike also has the wrong chainring?



Nope its correct. V/r Shawn


----------



## 2jakes

*"Aerocycle" sprocket.*




*With the "Sweetheart" sprocket.*


----------



## bikewhorder

Val said:


> Omg I cannot stop laughing.  Your comments are so funny.
> Ok, let’s face it, I know nothing about bikes or this forum.... the Craigslist scam comment, Bonnie and Clyde, then the “bike tease”... just too good.  [emoji23]
> So I get it, not worth $18k.
> I’m getting “Clyde” to take pics today since yes, I’m not home, and I will post them...maybe a new Post?
> You should save this thread just for the sheer entertainment value.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Its a bit of an art to price a thing like this. Your first price was a little high, the second price was downright...




The thing is you'll turn off a lot of potential buyers with this strategy. There's like a kind of temporary insanity that sets in for collectors when a great find comes along at a price point that isn't too far off.  Its that competitive drive to get it before someone else does.  Pricing it too high throws water on that fire and gives people time to come to their senses.  Eventually even a bike like this can lose some of its luster and people that may have stepped up for it when it first appeared will hold off and you'll end up getting less than you would have a few days ago. It may sound crazy, but there are only so many people who are serious contenders to buy this bike (2! ) and most of them have seen it by now.


----------



## 2jakes

I believe she's trying to find out how much she can get for a bicycle in which she has no knowledge
about except that she has an idea that it's worth something and came to the forum to find out more
about it.


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Has this post set a record for views in a short amount of time ?


----------



## Autocycleplane

bikewhorder said:


> Its a bit of an art to price a thing like this. Your first price was a little high, the second price was downright...
> View attachment 819109
> 
> The thing is you'll turn off a lot of potential buyers with this strategy. There's like a kind of temporary insanity that sets for collectors when a great find comes along at a price point that isn't too far off.  Its that competitive drive to get it before someone else does.  Pricing it too high throws water on that fire and gives people time to come to their senses.  Eventually even a bike like this can lose some of its luster and people that may have stepped up for it when it first appeared will hold off and you'll end up getting less than you would have a few days ago. It may sound crazy, but there are only so many people who are in a position to buy this bike (2! ha ha) and most of them have seen it by now.


----------



## detroitbike

Who are the only 2 people here who could afford this?


----------



## birdzgarage

Pure comedy!


----------



## John Gailey

Isn't it crazy how something like this comes out of the woodwork?  They are out there, just keep looking.   Don't let a pretty avatar waving a holy grail make you silly.....
Too late!


----------



## PlasticNerd

I could afford it, but would much rather spend that much money on a first gen Camaro! I’d have way more fun with that !!!


----------



## cyclingday

markivpedalpusher said:


> Please send the 18k sound advice guy to my door and I will gladly do the deal...Cash and carry
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.
> Now, that's some sound advise. Lol!


----------



## catfish

spoker said:


> thats how the bonnie and clyde operate,they give the person a big number,chases everone away and then when the real buyers are gone they buy at a discount,saw it happeb first hand on a clpper deal i had!




Bonnie and Clyde  ??? I thought they were into banks, Not bikes.


----------



## mcdillis

Hi, Is the bike still available. I'd love to hear from you. Thanks. I'am not too far from your locataion.


----------



## Val

You bike people are a funny group...
The meme is too good!! Hahaha
Yes, bike still available but have a few offers for $25,000. 
Lol just kidding.  I think a few heads just exploded.
I have a few offers for $10k so just trying to figure out best transaction etc.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

Val said:


> You bike people are a funny group...
> The meme is too good!! Hahaha
> Yes, bike still available but have a few offers for $25,000.
> Lol just kidding.  I think a few heads just exploded.
> I have a few offers for $10k so just trying to figure out best transaction etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Damn...and I was just gonna offer $25,001


----------



## tripple3

Val said:


> You bike people are a funny group...
> The meme is too good!! Hahaha
> Yes, bike still available but have a few offers for $25,000.
> Lol just kidding.  I think a few heads just exploded.
> I have a few offers for $10k so just trying to figure out best transaction etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Can we see the names and tell you who WE think should get your Bicycle??
We could start a poll.....


----------



## catfish

fordmike65 said:


> Damn...and I was just gonna offer $25,001




You still can.


----------



## Freqman1

I've asked the mods to delete this thread. Clearly the OP could care less about the rules here. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker

catfish said:


> Bonnie and Clyde  ??? I thought they were into banks, Not bikes.



mental bank robbers


----------



## Dave Stromberger

I've moved this thread out of the classifieds section.  This is clearly a discussion about the value of this bike. If a sale comes from it, so be it... ideally, establish your bikes value first, then post it for sale. To the original poster, @Val, if you come up with a solid asking price, please feel free to re-post your for-sale ad in the classifieds forum.

Thanks,
DS


----------



## Freqman1

Thanks Dave. I really do think there needs to be a mechanism before someone posts in the for sale section the first time that they acknowledge they have read and will abide by the rules. Then if they post and it violates the rules it should be pulled without warning. V/r Shawn


----------



## ABC Services

catfish said:


> Bonnie and Clyde  ??? I thought they were into banks, Not bikes.



Yes but that's the 2 people with the money .


----------



## stoney

Val said:


> You bike people are a funny group...
> The meme is too good!! Hahaha
> Yes, bike still available but have a few offers for $25,000.
> Lol just kidding.  I think a few heads just exploded.
> I have a few offers for $10k so just trying to figure out best transaction etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




To me, the best transaction for the $10K is the person who offered it first. Sure hope it is someone here on The CABE. Best of luck to both seller and buyer for a successful transaction.


----------



## Dave Stromberger

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks Dave. I really do think there needs to be a mechanism before someone posts in the for sale section the first time that they acknowledge they have read and will abide by the rules. Then if they post and it violates the rules it should be pulled without warning. V/r Shawn




If I get lucky and find an add-on that could make that happen, I'd install it.


----------



## kreika

Interesting if she had listed a 1972 Schwinn girls varsity nobody would care what she had done, but an “AEROCYCLE” the whole sites in an uproar. Not many people actually read the small print/rules and just hit the accept button and move on. Especially since she’s trying to help a friend out with the sale and will most likely never be seen again. I hope it’s legit and someone in Pa gets a cool classic. Good luck to all parties involved!


----------



## spoker

ittl end up in minnesota,im rich!!!


----------



## 2jakes

kreika said:


> Interesting if she had listed a 1972 Schwinn girls varsity nobody would care what she had done, but an “AEROCYCLE” the whole sites in an uproar. Not many people actually read the small print/rules and just hit the accept button and move on. Especially since she’s trying to help a friend out with the sale and will most likely never be seen again. I hope it’s legit and someone in Pa gets a cool classic. Good luck to all parties involved!





If it's in an "uproar" is probably due to the way this bicycle was presented to the forum
 in the first place but has now been corrected by the moderator.
If this is legit, there's no doubt it will sell.
It would be interesting see who would pay 10k or the selling price if sold.


----------



## Freqman1

kreika said:


> Interesting if she had listed a 1972 Schwinn girls varsity nobody would care what she had done, but an “AEROCYCLE” the whole sites in an uproar. Not many people actually read the small print/rules and just hit the accept button and move on. Especially since she’s trying to help a friend out with the sale and will most likely never be seen again. I hope it’s legit and someone in Pa gets a cool classic. Good luck to all parties involved!




I don't care if it had been a girls Schwinn Varsity if you can't follow some simple rules then the post should have been deleted when she revealed $10k wasn't an actual selling price. Yep probably a one-hit-wonder that should have went to Ebay to run her auction.


----------



## kreika

2jakes said:


> If it's in an "uproar" is probably due to the way this bicycle was presented to the forum
> in the first place but has now been corrected by the moderator.
> If this is legit, there's no doubt it will sell.
> It would be interesting see who would pay 10k or the selling price if sold.




Totally agree. Personally I was thinking $7500 would be tops.


----------



## kreika

Freqman1 said:


> I don't care if it had been a girls Schwinn Varsity if you can't follow some simple rules then the post should have been deleted when she revealed $10k wasn't an actual selling price. Yep probably a one-hit-wonder that should have went to Ebay to run her auction.




Agreed! rules are there for a reason. How many one hit wonders stop by here for a value to then find it’s been listed on eBay? Too many....


----------



## Autocycleplane

Meh, rules are overrated and often optional from my experience. Case in point: this thread.

I respect everyone’s opinion about how things “should” be sold here on the Cabe. But I personally would have no problem with offer solicitations, fishing expeditions, and other tomfoolery in the classifieds. It’s pretty simple to do just that within the rules as it is, so I’m puzzled why the consternation.

Lighten up I say, but I get where you all are coming from as well.


----------



## creebobby

I wish I lived in Philly so I could check this bike out and take it for a six or seven hour test ride.
‘Look at me!  Look at me!  I’m on a Aerocycle suckers!’


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1

Oh Yea...


----------



## ZE52414

Freqman1 said:


> Oh Yea...
> 
> View attachment 819573



Just curious do you have to own a aerocycle to get one of them shirts?


----------



## Freqman1

ZE52414 said:


> Just curious do you have to own a aerocycle to get one of them shirts?



Nope but I don't believe there are any left. @schwinndoggy did these a few years ago using @markivpedalpusher bike as the basis for the CAD drawing. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie

No, I dont want to post on this thread! Ha! Yes, only registered members of the ABF ((Aerocycle Bike Foundation) get an opportunity to purchase this classic Aerocycle shirt! Lol. It is made of the finest cotton known to man and only kings adorn such a fine attire!


----------



## ZE52414

Freqman1 said:


> Nope but I don't believe there are any left. @schwinndoggy did these a few years ago using @markivpedalpusher bike as the basis for the CAD drawing. V/r Shawn



So what your saying is I probably have a better chance of owning the actual bike than the shirt!? If by chance there’s a medium out there Keep me in mind


----------



## ninolecoast

Val said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to this site but it has been so informative since im doing research on a Schwinn Aerocycle that I am looking to sell.   From looking at other posts it seems that $10k is about right fir asking price, but any feedback or advice would be greatly appreciated.
> I’m having a hard time uploading the pictures right now, but I will get them up here momentarily


----------



## Pedals Past

For $8k that ride needs to be NOS


----------



## ninolecoast

Val said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to this site but it has been so informative since im doing research on a Schwinn Aerocycle that I am looking to sell.   From looking at other posts it seems that $10k is about right fir asking price, but any feedback or advice would be greatly appreciated.
> I’m having a hard time uploading the pictures right now, but I will get them up here momentarily




Please let me know if you come up with a price and someway to ensure bike can actually be delivered. 
Thanks, Mike


----------



## REC

schwinndoggy said:


> No, I dont want to post on this thread! Ha! Yes, only registered members of the ABF ((Aerocycle Bike Foundation) get an opportunity to purchase this classic Aerocycle shirt! Lol. It is made of the finest cotton known to man and only kings adorn such a fine attire!




OK, so where do you sign up for membership in the ABF???? I'd be down for that, but I bet you don't have a shirt in 3XL for an old fat guy like me!

REC


----------



## ninolecoast

ninolecoast said:


> Please let me know if you come up with a price and someway to ensure bike can actually be delivered.
> Thanks, Mike




Bottom line. If justin9 and his family decide on a price for their bike it's probably a safer deal.


----------



## spoker

that aerocycle looks familiar


----------



## Miyata FL.

@Boris @vincev


----------



## vincev

Miyata FL. said:


> @Boris @vincev
> View attachment 819657



If Boris and I had a kid ?


----------



## Boris

vincev said:


> If Boris and I had a kid ?




He didn't get those horns from my side of the family.


----------



## vincev

Boris said:


> He didn't get those horns from my side of the family.



Lets see whats under the hat.


----------



## Boris

vincev said:


> Lets see whats under the hat.




It's a form-fitting costume. You know what's under the hat!


----------



## vincev

Boris said:


> It's a form-fitting costume. You know what's under the hat!



Your hat has two points which look liked horns.HMMMM........?


----------



## 2jakes

kreika said:


> Totally agree. Personally I was thinking $7500 would be tops.



 That is a very generous figure.



 


 
Schwinnderella (2015)


----------



## spoker

check out the female selling a phantom on face book,looks close to this profile pic,wont let me print it,maby someone with more computor can check it out


----------



## stoney

I'm already tired of hearing about this bike. Cynical me says no one here will end up with it, I-HOPE-I am wrong.


----------



## John G04

As cool of a bike as this is it seems weird that some people said that theres someone on facebook with a similar profile picture and is asking about a phantom. Looked up Val Mcaddo and says shes a (Hollywould) actress. Also seems strange someone who doesn’t know much about bikes is asking about a Aerocycle for a friend and a Phantom. Just wondering if this is real.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

Schwinn is life said:


> As cool of a bike as this is it seems weird that some people said that theres someone on facebook with a similar profile picture and is asking about a phantom. Looked up Val Mcaddo and says shes a (Hollywould) actress. Also seems strange someone who doesn’t know much about bikes is asking about a Aerocycle for a friend and a Phantom. Just wondering if this is real.



Bingo!


----------



## Val

Omg this place is crazy. I’m not fake I just have not had time to answer to all of these comments... and I thought I was being kicked off anyway!!  So why is there even a discussion?
I’m not selling any other bike. Just this one so no idea what that is all about.
Now I’m being stalked on Facebook?
So weird.
I just have not had time to call people who have messaged me about offers but I plan on doing so once I return home.  Seriously... I’m just selling a bike I’m not trying to be a “rule breaker” or a “scammer” just trying to figure out about what the bike is worth and sell it for the best price.  I got some misinformation about how high I could go... ok, fine.  Then I guess it’s worth around 10k. Great.  I’m in the process of getting back to people.  
Geez


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maskadeo

Welcome to the world of collector bikes!


----------



## 2jakes

Val said:


> Omg this place is crazy. I’m not fake I just have not had time to answer to all of these comments... and I thought I was being kicked off anyway!!  So why is there even a discussion?
> I’m not selling any other bike. Just this one so no idea what that is all about.
> Now I’m being stalked on Facebook?
> So weird.
> I just have not had time to call people who have messaged me about offers but I plan on doing so once I return home.  Seriously... I’m just selling a bike I’m not trying to be a “rule breaker” or a “scammer” just trying to figure out about what the bike is worth and sell it for the best price.  I got some misinformation about how high I could go... ok, fine.  Then I guess it’s worth around 10k. Great.  I’m in the process of getting back to people.
> Geez
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




As you know, public forums will come with a variety of different
opinions and comments.
Calling this place "crazy" because of some of the comments made is not going to help you.
People have opinions of all sorts.

Facebook is no different.

You need to focus on the positive and block out the ones you feel the need.
Please note that the moderators are here if there is abuse.
Good luck !


----------



## THE STIG

nuttin new,,, a girly avatar reel the hounds right in


----------



## ZE52414

I’m thinking about buying it just to get a shirt!


----------



## rustjunkie

Okay let’s all simmah down now


----------



## Rust_Trader

Val said:


> Omg this place is crazy. I’m not fake I just have not had time to answer to all of these comments... and I thought I was being kicked off anyway!!  So why is there even a discussion?
> I’m not selling any other bike. Just this one so no idea what that is all about.
> Now I’m being stalked on Facebook?
> So weird.
> I just have not had time to call people who have messaged me about offers but I plan on doing so once I return home.  Seriously... I’m just selling a bike I’m not trying to be a “rule breaker” or a “scammer” just trying to figure out about what the bike is worth and sell it for the best price.  I got some misinformation about how high I could go... ok, fine.  Then I guess it’s worth around 10k. Great.  I’m in the process of getting back to people.
> Geez
> 
> 
> 
> .



. ..Let me know when you’re ready. I can fly in with cash and take her home.


----------



## dave the wave

at least she is giving us a chance to purchase the bike instead of going to ebay with it, and i applaud her for doing that.


----------



## fordmike65

dave the wave said:


> at least she is giving us a chance to purchase the bike instead of going to ebay with it, and i applaud her for doing that.



^^^^THIS^^^^ is what I've been thinking since the day she first posted it here.


----------



## Freqman1

In these instances I wish the sellers would go to Ebay. The seller did the research and determined a price but then backed out and tried for more money. I'm all for people offering a bike here first but put a price on it and do a deal instead of all the shenanigans. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker

im glad  i dont smoke weed anymore,or maby i do!


----------



## cyclingday

I don't know what it is about classic bicycles, but we are definitely a different breed of collector.
I called a guy once, who was selling a beautiful 1940 Schwinn Hollywood, and the conversation quickly turned into an episode of Dr. Phil.
He said that he had been a car collector for years and had bought and sold numerous $100,000 dollar cars, but that he had never encountered more grief, than he had over that stupid bicycle.
I just laughed and tried to explain why we are the way we are.
I'm sure, he never tried to sell another classic bike ever again.
As a general rule of thumb, calling people in the middle of the night, and telling them that they are an idiot, and don't know what they're talking about, usually doesn't lead to a mutually beneficial relationship. Lol!
Good luck with the sale, Val!
I wish I was in the market. It's missing a few items, but otherwise, It looks like a nice original example of a Schwinn Aerocycle.
It should make its next owner proud.


----------



## Tikibar

cyclingday said:


> I don't know what it is about classic bicycles, but we are definitely a different breed of collector.




I've been involved with many different collecting hobbies over the years. 
There is a common thread that runs through them.
This article by the famous cartoonist Robert Crumb is a good read and encapsulates it perfectly.

http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2008/03/24/robert-crumb-on-record-collecting/


----------



## jchicago

Great line and so true, “They look down on casual collectors, who are just accumulators – the kind who’ll just pick up anything and let it pile up. A true collector is more of a connoisseur...”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## removed

Val said:


> View attachment 818333



It looks like the one Mike Brown had in Clinton.
Doubt this is real


----------



## creebobby

I like how a fake Aerocycle for sale thread has turned into a collector-gestalt therapy session.

I like searching for things.
I love finding things.
I love buying things, especially when the price tag hurts.
Owning something, in the end, is usually just OK.
Selling something hurts in a good way, too.


----------



## spoker

a horse that wouldnt die!!


----------



## tech549

I would suggest the next time a newbie tunes in looking for info and value,on these rare bikes, we should ask to see multiple pictures with them standing next to the bike.this would end the drama!!these people are always out of town when they post so convinant!!


----------



## Schwinn499

Like sands through the hourglass.....


----------



## Val

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Val

Finally home.  Here are some pics...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Val

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Val

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Val

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday

It looks outstanding!
I'll take it!


----------



## Val

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter

Atta girl!!


----------



## SKPC

That should calm everyone down Val.  Pictures....$79.95.. a good investment.


----------



## removed

Wrong seat and damn rusty... 10k is a bunch for this condition.


----------



## catfish

How about the tail light?


----------



## ZE52414

Very cool! Way to keep all the boys in suspense! 

Just out of curiosity is the front headlight lense cracked under the letters Aero? Kinda hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## creebobby

Those sure look like Val’s fingernails in the first pic.
Woah - never seen a pic of the inside of an Aerocycle tank.
Could this be . . . REAL?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## removed

creebobby said:


> Those sure look like Val’s fingernails in the first pic.
> Woah - never seen a pic of the inside of an Aerocycle tank.
> Could this be . . . REAL?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow


----------



## removed

It's a real aero.. the ad is pulling your chain creebobby.  Wow


----------



## removed

catfish said:


> How about the tail light?



How about its pictured!


----------



## old hotrod

CRIPPLE said:


> Wrong seat and damn rusty... 10k is a bunch for this condition.



Then don't buy it...


cyclingday said:


> I don't know what it is about classic bicycles, but we are definitely a different breed of collector.
> I called a guy once, who was selling a beautiful 1940 Schwinn Hollywood, and the conversation quickly turned into an episode of Dr. Phil.
> He said that he had been a car collector for years and had bought and sold numerous $100,000 dollar cars, but that he had never encountered more grief, than he had over that stupid bicycle.
> I just laughed and tried to explain why we are the way we are.
> I'm sure, he never tried to sell another classic bike ever again.
> As a general rule of thumb, calling people in the middle of the night, and telling them that they are an idiot, and don't know what they're talking about, usually doesn't lead to a mutually beneficial relationship. Lol!
> Good luck with the sale, Val!
> I wish I was in the market. It's missing a few items, but otherwise, It looks like a nice original example of a Schwinn Aerocycle.
> It should make its next owner proud.



Agreed, I don't get the nasty, mean spirited comments...the angry loons really come out at times like this...if it's real and I think it is, you have contact info for an Aerocycle for sale...that is a gift in itself. If you can't afford it, not interested in buying or don't believe it's real, what is the point of getting all worked up and nasty over it?


----------



## removed

But it's so much fun to stir up the numb nuts!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT

Dave Stromberger said:


> I've moved this thread out of the classifieds section.  This is clearly a discussion about the value of this bike. If a sale comes from it, so be it... ideally, establish your bikes value first, then post it for sale. To the original poster, @Val, if you come up with a solid asking price, please feel free to re-post your for-sale ad in the classifieds forum.
> 
> Thanks,
> DS




WELL SAID!


----------



## tech549

CRIPPLE said:


> But it's so much fun to stir up the numb nuts!!


----------



## Autocycleplane

tech549 said:


> View attachment 821932






 

I was thinking this, but yours is better


----------



## redline1968

Donate it to me and put your own (highest quote) value as a tax write off... :0


----------



## removed

How about its pictured


catfish said:


> How about the tail light?


----------



## Dave Stromberger

That's it, thread closed.


----------

